# Winter planting



## Mr. C (Oct 27, 2011)

We'll I'm in Michigan, but I will be doing some seeding as soon as we get some snow cover. I've got a few pounds of white clover seed that I am overseeding my lawn with for the bees (my "lawn" is a couple acres between all the buildings etc). I'll also be putting some in the little half acre orchard I've been adding to. Unfortunately the bunnies like to eat my trees when the snow piles up above the guards so it may be more of a clover pasture than an orchard.


----------



## mayhaw12 (Jul 30, 2011)

Hello, I live in South Ga. About 6 Miles from the Fla. line, and was wondering
what is the best time to plant Yellow and White sweet Clover for the Bee's?
I am seeing white clover blooming today DEC 29th. Here in Ga the winters are
not too bad, maybe in the thirtyies some Mornings but warms up during the day.
Just wanting to get ready for spring. This is my first year with my own Bee's.
mayhaw12


----------



## Mr. C (Oct 27, 2011)

Not sure on the best time to plant in your area, but anytime when there is plentiful moisture to get them established would be a good idea (and unlike here, not too cold). I know a lot of southern locals plant in the fall to get them started when there is plenty of moisture. Just a heads up most sweet clovers are biennials so they won't bloom the first year in case you were counting on them for forage this comming summer. I winter plant some things here, but they just stay dormant until it gets warmer.


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

mayhaw12 said:


> Hello, I live in South Ga. About 6 Miles from the Fla. line, and was wondering
> what is the best time to plant Yellow and White sweet Clover for the Bee's?


It should have been planted in the Fall (October) where you are located if you wanted it to flower this coming Spring/Summer. As already stated, it is a biennial. It needs two years to complete its life cycle. This can be cut down to one year by sowing it at the right time of year. When sown in the Fall, the seedlings grow enough to think they are one year old. They need the short cool/cold days of winter to 'reset' and allow them to flower when warm weather and longer days return. 

You can sow it anytime now till Spring, but depending on when it germinates and how much it grows; it may or may not flower in the Summer.


----------



## mayhaw12 (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks Mr "C" The weather here is funny, today it was 32 Deg this AM
and warmed up to 70 Deg. during the day. I have a 25 lb sack of Yellow &
White clover MIX. I was hopeing to get it out soon. Wanted to just Sow
out with a spreader with out Harowing it. I hope it will do good here in South Ga.
Thanks for your input.
mayhaw12


----------

